# How to start a Militia



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I was just wondering if we could start a militia in each state and then all gun owners could sign up and join that states militia in order to comply with the 2nd amendment.

"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."

Wouldn't that work?

Just a thought, maybe not a good one or maybe it is. What does everyone think about this?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

If yer gonna start something like that DW, yer gonna need some cool shoulder patches and some camo ball caps so everyone knows your tuff guys with guns that don't take any crap.lol.

Kidding aside--- We the people "are" the Militia in the U.S.A.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Was gonna say the same thing, Cat. We* are* the militia - with or without badges. "We don't need no stinkin' badges!"

Take it easy there, DW.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Most states have a militia or something of the sort already in place. Problem is that most media outlets have painted the name "militia" as just a bunch of gun toting ********, running through the woods, wearing camo. Sadly, a lot of militia orgs have not helped matters much by being involved with less than civil activities. A well regulated militia needs a true and honest purpose. Doing good for the benefit of communities and helping state or federal agencies cope with extraordinary circumstances. The original idea was that each state would have a force of men that could be called upon when needed, to deal with these circumstances or military actions taken against the union. Now-a-days, militias seldom are used by state governments, simply because calling up extra help, especially "militia" would cause more disruption from press and anti-freedom loving americans (I simply don't know what else to call them). I feel that each "freedom loving american" should join some sort of constitutional, country or state organization that protects our rights as given to us, but one must choose carefully. I understand why the question would be raised at this time of concern. Each of us needs to decide what we are capable of doing, be sure to vote, and do whatever we can to protect our union and freedoms.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Choot em--all dem gators, wait....this is the swamp people channel right? :stirthepot:


----------

